# 2017 Rolling Road Day - POSTPONED TILL OCT DETAILS TO FOLLOW



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought it was about time that a RR day be organised, and whilst rumor had it that PowerStation had closed down it has now been taken over by a company called Plum Crazy Performance still using http://www.powerstation.org.uk and considering that PowerStation used to be pretty popular I thought it would be a good idea to get the yearly RR day up and running again (I know that Jamman is a busy bee)

So, what they offer:

2WD & 4WD Dyno (waiting on confirmation of the 4WD especially for the RS Owners)

Max of 40 cars running from 9am

£40 each

Full complimentary BBQ on the day with all proceeds going to Guide Dogs (that is a coincidence that I happen to work for them  )

We can look to run the awards previously run on the day

So, whats next......dates and whos interested, we need a minimum of 12 cars or the price goes up to £48.

Please can you say if you would be interested in attending and which date in the poll - I can then update with the most popular (this post is on the TTOC forum too)

please can you state if you want to attend and run or attend and spectate

*Attending & Running*

Conlechi 
Cam 
Gtturbo

*Attending & Spectating 
*
Jess
Powerl3ss

Thanks

J
xx


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd probably come and spectate, be interesting to meet some of you guys, and see some of the big power TTs


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Date permitting I'm in and running


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Will come depending on date. Not sure if I will run the S3 or just eat and watch


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

2nd or 23rd sept is fine for me. will go on rollers


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So with the votes on the TTOC and here the 2nd of Sept is the winning date. I will speak to powerstation and get something organised.

J
xx


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Where do we sign up interest


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Right here, or you can pop over to the TTOC page where an event has been added for this 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1937742426511377??ti=ia

I'll be getting a list together of those wanting to run on the day etc and will keep all forums and events up to date with the progress 

Will you be spectating or running?

J
xx


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Put me down to run. Stage 1 Quattro sport.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated  apart from Stewart, I duno what you want to do lol

J
Xx


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Add me to the list


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wak said:


> Add me to the list


Running I'm assuming 

J
xx


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Can I get added to the list too please


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Add me to the list
> ...


Ok, take me off the list [smiley=bigcry.gif] I will have to see closer to the time, but family stuff has come up.


----------



## Wellsy40 (Sep 14, 2014)

Zwould have made the 23rd but on honeymoon on the 2 nod and would have hopefully found a 3.2 by then lol


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have to work now on the 2nd 

How are the numbers looking?

If its a bit low, I can ask the A1/S1 facebook owners club?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gtturbo said:


> Can I get added to the list too please


I can indeed

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wak said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


 let me know if anything changes

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Unfortunately, I have to work now on the 2nd
> 
> How are the numbers looking?
> 
> If its a bit low, I can ask the A1/S1 facebook owners club?


I need to find out from the facebook event who is actually running

J
xx


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

I would love to come along but where is it and whats involved in running?? Thanks Mart.


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

MCIP said:


> I would love to come along but where is it and whats involved in running?? Thanks Mart.


 Its ok ive found the link and will let you know Regards Mart.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

No change for me, have to do the family thing! :?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

What time does it start?


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Take me off the list please, there was seemingly no drive for the event on here or fb last few weeks so I made other plans


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been mega busy with work stuff, so I'm going to push this back to the back end of October

J
xx


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've been mega busy with work stuff, so I'm going to push this back to the back end of October
> 
> J
> xx


Would be interested in doing the rolling road and stuff if the weekend near the end of October agrees with the schedule

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm going to look at getting this set up in the new year 

J
Xx


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm going to look at getting this set up in the new year
> 
> J
> Xx


Any updates?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to look at getting this set up in the new year
> ...


ahem not yet  sorry been a little bit busy I'll see if we can go to the same place or I'll look at alternatives

J
xx


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Lollypop86 said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Any news?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------

